
CNNVR launches - burntrelish1273
http://www.theverge.com/2017/3/8/14852256/cnn-virtual-reality-vr-news-team
======
burntrelish1273
Must be for what Casey Neistat sold Beme and quit daily vlogging: with
elements of 360 video, Samsung, more mobile, front-line journalism. (Of
course, it's still CNN and not VICE, TYT Politics or Democracy Now.)

Also:

[http://cnn.com/vr](http://cnn.com/vr)

[http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2017/03/07/cnn-digital-
vr-...](http://cnnpressroom.blogs.cnn.com/2017/03/07/cnn-digital-vr-virtual-
reality-cnnvr/)

